# anyone know about alabama centipede species?



## ilovebugs (Jul 28, 2005)

I have been looking around, and I was curious as to what species I have around here. I can only think of some pretty big orangeish one, maybe some others too though. 

I remember being bit(stung?) by one as a child. I couldn't have been more than 8, and it was a big one. I hated them for a while, but I have always admired thier beauty.

I'm kinda interested in keeping one, but I need to find out some info on them. I want to know more about my local ones and how big they can get. 


thanks.


----------



## ScorpDemon (Jul 28, 2005)

i got bit by one about a month or 2 ago.. no penetration.. i just didnt want it to get away.. it was a scolopendra species.. eastern bark centipede.. they are dark green to almost black with yellow legs and feisty.. we also have 2 other varieties in alabama that i have seen, but  dont know the species.. one is a fire centipede..darker color and they dont get as long as the big oragneish ones.. the big orangeish ones im not sure of the species on those.. 
my roommate just traded for our first pede.. scolopendra subspinipes (sp) and shes around 8" now.. i cant wait to see the lil sucker


----------



## Wisdom16 (Jul 28, 2005)

I've flipped logs over before and I see brown centipeds by the thousands. I'm not sure what species they are though. :?


----------



## ilovebugs (Jul 31, 2005)

cool. thanks for the infos. 

I'm going to try to get out behind my house and look for some this week.


----------



## bhamgreg (Oct 27, 2008)

I rolled a hardwood log tonight and found a few fairly large centipedes in Irondale Alabama. They were about 3inches long. Also found a giant millipede.


----------



## krabbelspinne (Oct 27, 2008)

would be great to see some pictures of them... :drool:


----------



## bhamgreg (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the best i could do for pics. they resemble scalopendra kept as pets but much smaller. He is very fast i coudlnt catch the other 2 though probably just as well. lol. I already have a whoel ecosystem in my terrarium.


----------



## peterbourbon (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi,

looks like _Scolopocryptops sp._ to me.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish i could do that in uk iv been looking for are local centipedes but havent found any yet


----------



## cricket54 (Oct 28, 2008)

I live in Vicksburg, MS now and flipping rocks here, you can find red centipedes that look a whole lot like the ones I saw in NJ when I lived there. They are in very moist areas, under logs and rocks. In NJ they were in my flower gardens under leaves that I left to accumulate. I have wanted to collect and try to keep the ones I see here in MS, but am afraid they will die. When I keep them, the leaves and wood always gets mold in the containers and I release them. They seem to be around where oak logs and leaves are rotting. Has anyone had any success keeping the species that are in the deep south? I used to live in southern CA in the high desert of the mohave desert and didn't have success keeping the scolopendra I found out there, they were turquoise, and I think they were polymorphas. Either I had them too dry or too wet.

Sharon


----------



## reverendsterlin (Oct 28, 2008)

checking the references may find you something more specific to your needs http://www.emporia.edu/ksn/v45n3-march1999/KSNVOL45-3.htm


----------



## sarahpede (Oct 29, 2008)

i just want you to no every thing looks big when your small i have experiences  im 11 im not to small but still!  just sayin


----------



## bhamgreg (Oct 29, 2008)

welp. i was gonna get new pics but the centipede has disappeared in a terrarium i made for stuff i catch aroudn here. hes hiding in the burrows of one of my other bugs is my guess.


----------

